# We've got crowing!



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

8 weeks and four days old. Opened the coop and our little roo came practically bursting through the door. Plunked himself right in the middle of the run and built himself up to a full crow. It was like he was waiting all night for this.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats very cool.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Love to hear there first few crows! They sound so funny!


----------

